# 15 Watt Ostar LED Custom



## cmacclel (Jan 7, 2007)

-Ostar 15 Watt LED 420 Lumens at 700ma
-M.Stipple Modified Reflector
-Custom Heatsink
-UCL Lens
-FiveMega Premium Battery holder for 6xR123's
-Stock switch modified to momentary
-www.taskled.com Bflex drive board set to 750ma with up to 8 levels of Brightness
-Tri-Bored and Patterned host with Finned Head


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, very nice work! What kind of runtime does it get?


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 7, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Wow, very nice work! What kind of runtime does it get?



No Clue on runtime but I would guess around 2 hours on high.

Mac


----------



## Sable (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow! I like that.

Probably a big flood monster, yarr?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 7, 2007)

That's one crazy looking emitter...

Pretty sweet...

Great job Mac.

TB


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks TB I was trying to copy one of your patterns  The Diameter is a little bigger so it looks different though.

Mac


----------



## jch79 (Jan 7, 2007)

I would love to see a beamshot comparison for this lil' guy compared to... well, anything else - maybe a normal 3D Maglite... :laughing:
Nice work... as usual!
john


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 7, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> Thanks TB I was trying to copy one of your patterns  The Diameter is a little bigger so it looks different though.
> 
> Mac


 It looks perfect Chris...

I like the alternating block sizes.

Tb


----------



## wquiles (Jan 8, 2007)

KOOL LIGHT!

Got any beamshots? How does it look?

Will


----------



## kenster (Jan 8, 2007)

Alright, you got around to building a light with the 6 die 15watt!:rock: Have you checked the forward voltage on yours? My 15watt is way under the average vf stated by Osram. They claim at 350ma it averages 19.5V and at 700ma it averages 22V. Running on 6 x R123 the bFlex wouldn`t function properly at 750ma if the vf on your Ostar was as high as the stated average. Good, more efficient! But I think you guessed a little too long with the 2 hour runtime at 750ma. Does the beam pattern seem any different than the 4 die 10watt Ostar? I`ve powered my 15 watt up but I haven`t put a reflector to it yet. 

I like the battery tube design!:thumbsup: 

Ken


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 8, 2007)

kenster said:


> Alright, you got around to building a light with the 6 die 15watt!:rock: Have you checked the forward voltage on yours? My 15watt is way under the average vf stated by Osram. They claim at 350ma it averages 19.5V and at 700ma it averages 22V. Running on 6 x R123 the bFlex wouldn`t function properly at 750ma if the vf on your Ostar was as high as the stated average. Good, more efficient! But I think you guessed a little too long with the 2 hour runtime at 750ma. Does the beam pattern seem any different than the 4 die 10watt Ostar? I`ve powered my 15 watt up but I haven`t put a reflector to it yet.
> 
> I like the battery tube design!:thumbsup:
> 
> Ken



My VF at 700ma is 19v. You are correct on the runtime it's more like just over an hour on High. It pulls 650mah from the battery's on high. The beam is the same.

Mac


----------



## bombelman (Jan 8, 2007)

Sleek, very sleek !

Oh, and nice Emitter too !!


----------



## Thujone (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking light!!! Gotta see some beamshots now!


----------



## EricMack (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet light, Mac! Long journey, eh?! 

How's the heat buildup in that monster? Dang, what a serious jewel this is!!  

Mac = Beautiful Bright Lights!! :naughty:


----------



## JLavino (Jan 8, 2007)

This thing isnt sold yet!


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 8, 2007)

JLavino said:


> This thing isnt sold yet!




This is in not the B/S/T forum 

Mac


----------



## crampedson (Jan 8, 2007)

That's one HOT light figuratively and literally! :goodjob:


----------



## ianb (Jan 8, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> This is in not the B/S/T forum
> 
> Mac



when will it be? :devil: 

great light there cmacclel :thumbsup: 

Ian


----------



## Tidra (Jan 10, 2007)

cmacclel

beamshot, please,...

thank you
I.


----------



## Tidra (Jan 10, 2007)

one day you’ll make me really angry and I will be forced to buy something from you, your work is outstanding


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 10, 2007)

It's on it's way to it's current owner 

Mac


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 12, 2007)

beam shots please mac


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 12, 2007)

hotbeam said:


> beam shots please mac




The light is out of my hands...sorry guys. I will say it throws out a wall of light and still desent throw.

Mac


----------



## Hardcoreleo (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello Mac,

are you going to rebuild some of this flashlights again?
Maybe a silver one like in your gallery?

Regards

HCLeo


----------



## donn_ (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm running one in a Mag drop-in from Wayne at Elektro-Lumens. The reflector is a 34.5mm Fraen designed for the emitter. I have it in a stock 5C with 5x AW C cells and a deep tailcap:







I took it out last night, and it's pretty much like the SF-V. Wicked throw/flood. I need to take it to the shoreline, because there's no place in my neighborhood with enough room to really do a beam shot.


----------



## LedLad (Dec 9, 2007)

Mongo Like Candy!!!



Yet another lovely toy I'll never own.....:sigh:


----------



## Phaethon (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi, great work! :thumbsup: Where did you get the reflector from? I can't find an online reseller for fraen :thinking:.
Thanks in advance.


----------

